# Restless tombstone animated prop



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a video for my latest prop I just finished. Its a pretty simple animated prop that I came up with to add some life to all of my sedentary tombstones.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - nice and simple, but effective. Using the reindeer motor was a smart move as well since it's already designed for outdoor use.

It appears your dog was not impressed, though. They just don't get the haunting thing:googly:


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

nothing impressed my damn dog! haha


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

me likey!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Simple yes, but very nice !! I love the little details that make up a really cool grave yard!!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

nice idea..imagine a bunch of them on a motion sensor? as you walk past they come to life.
i have a few microwave platter motors that might work for this, i'll need to rain proof them i guess


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love it! Simple concept but an effective movement in a graveyard. Very clever! BTW, I love your dog....so cute!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sometimes the simplest are the most effective. Speaking for myself I tend to overthink, overwork, and over complicate things. (Then again I confuse pretty easily too.)
I like everything about this little stone. Well done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. I was just thinking about trying a prop like this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Ditto The Halloween Lady and Spooky1. I often waste too much time researching really cool props only to find I lack either the expertise or tools to make them. With the new reindeer motors I recently bought from Kindys.com, I anticipate a new project for Halloween 2015 

Thanks for sharing! Great job.

p.s. What type of skull did you use and how did you glue it?


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

This is a great simple design, I'll definitely look to "borrow" this for next year!
Would that motor handle having a 2nd arm coming off of it to control a 2nd prop?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Nicely done. Simple, yet effective. I can see this adding a lot to a stationary cemetery scene.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice, should add a nice touch to your haunt


----------

